# GP Bolasterone [Dimethyltestosterone]



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

Was recommended to add this into my next cycle.
Has anyone tried it ?
Or knows if its worth the money ?

Cycle will be.
1- 10 Test @ 600mg/week
10-16 Test @ 800mg/week
1- 13 Deca @ 300mg/week
1- 6 Dbol @ 50mg/day
10-15 Bolasterone @ 50mg/day

AI's- Aromasin + Proviron
HCG 500iu/ week 5-16

Hard to find any review or information about it.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the dimethyltestosterone works quickly with increasing aggression/strength for workouts on the same concept as checque drops (not as effective though).  Many places I've read for immediate effects in the gym from orals indicate Halo or methyltestosterone as being used for the immediate feeling of agression in the gym.  At least this is what "methyltestosterone" is discussed as.  There must be some relation to "di"methyltestosterone but I'm not sure what.  Give it a shot.  Then you can educate the rest of us.  lol.  Good luck.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 29, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Was recommended to add this into my next cycle.
> Has anyone tried it ?
> Or knows if its worth the money ?
> 
> ...




Nice cycle. Why only 300 mg of Deca? Just curious.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 29, 2010)

It was a breast cancer drug in the late 1950s and 1960s.  It does aromatize though so use an AI. Didn't last long as breast cancer drug. It has a C7 methyl group which may attenuate androgenic activity, reduce 5 alpha reductase activity or changes binding affinity of it and or its metabolites to the AR.  Who knows exactly.  Hard to predict. On paper it looks pretty strong like a stronger more anabolic and more androgenic dianabol


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Nice cycle. Why only 300 mg of Deca? Just curious.



First time using it.
Wanted to see how i react.



______________________________

Its ok guys.
I have decided i won't be doing a second cycle.

I join the Commando's sometime in june.
So i would lose most of my gains due to homeostasis.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw that stuff the other day. I was wondering what it's used for.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 29, 2010)

if you have to run bolasterone at 50mg e/d, sorry to say, it is fake.

actual bolasterone only needs to be ran at 3-5mg e/d to see dramatic results.

bolasterone aint no superdrol. it's a different kind of di methyl. much more potent, and hepatotoxic.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> if you have to run bolasterone at 50mg e/d, sorry to say, it is fake.
> 
> actual bolasterone only needs to be ran at 3-5mg e/d to see dramatic results.
> 
> bolasterone aint no superdrol. it's a different kind of di methyl. much more potent, and hepatotoxic.



That was the liquid form.

These are tablets.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 29, 2010)

hate to break this too you, but liquid, or tablet, it doens't matter as far as dosing orally is concerned.

the amount needed to see supra physiological effects doesn't change.

think about this, bolasterone has been shown "in human studies" not rats, to be twice as anabolic as methandrostenalone, aka dianabol. you really think you are going to need even 50mg of a steroid with 2 times the muscle building ability of dbol?

the 7,17 dimethylation is what changes this compound so much. greatly supressing it from being metabolized, as well as preventing it from binding with serum binding proteins, greatly enhancing it's bioavailability, as well as greatly enhancing it's binding to the androgen receptor.

the unique dimethylation also prevents this steroid from interacting with 5a reductase to become a more androgenic dht derivative.

here is dosing recomended for legit bolasterone:

:Clinical studies have demonstrated that significant nitrogen retention and weight gain can be induced with a daily dosage of 1-2mg per day. 

*In the athletic arena, doses of 2-5 mg daily seem to be most reasonable, taken in cycles lasting no more than 6-8 weeks in length to minimize hepatotoxicity. This level is sufficient fer strong increases in muscle size and strength, although such gains will likely be accompanied by significant water retention."*

*significant water retention* due to bolasterone aromatizing into the super potent estrogen, 7,17 dimethyl estradiol.

if you want legit bolasterone, get some boladrol, it is a legal diol ph to bolasterone, and even the ph, you only need 4-8mg to see dramatic weight gains (like 7-10lbs in the first week)

the diol prevents it from aromatizing, as well as allows it to not need to convert in order to bind to the androgen receptor.

but what does convert, will become legit bolasterone, and be super potent as well.

*any ug bolasterone sold in anything more than 2-5mg tablets, is fake as hell.*


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

I just put a full bolasterone profile in the new AAS section, will be open soon


-T


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 29, 2010)

i just put a full bolasterone profile in this aas section for all to read.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Was recommended to add this into my next cycle.
> Has anyone tried it ?
> Or knows if its worth the money ?
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice cycle, goodluck.... who designed that for you? 

Why did you down the HcG to 500iu/week? ITT level restoration begins around 1,000iu.

-T


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

TwisT said:


> Looks like a nice cycle, goodluck.... who designed that for you?
> 
> Why did you down the HcG to 500iu/week? ITT level restoration begins around 1,000iu.
> 
> -T



Yourself 

Was reading somewhere that said 500iu would be sufficient.


Pity i can't do the cycle.

Thanks a lot for you help Twist.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Why cant you do it?


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 29, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> First time using it.
> Wanted to see how i react.


 Smart. The 300mg of deca will do you well, especially for your joints. You should witness no joint pains as the deca will keep them lubed up. 

Also, I would increase to HCG and keep the test at one dose.

Send me a PM if you need any advice.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Why cant you do it?



Will be joining the RM commando's in June.
thats around the time i will be finishing up PCT if i where to run this cycle.
Spend all that cash on a cycle to lose it all......


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Is that like your military or something?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with the commandos Blaze!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 30, 2010)

Blaze, make us proud.  It takes a bad mofo to endure commando training.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 30, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Good luck with the commandos Blaze!





BigBird said:


> Blaze, make us proud.  It takes a bad mofo to endure commando training.



Getting myself ready for it.
Doing 4 30min runs a week.
3 sets of circuit training on off days.

Its mostly Endurance.
Commando Tests (9 mile speed march, Tarzan & assault course, 30 miler, Endurance course)
30 mile.......sounds easy......


----------

